# 2 Pakistan Black Cobra Babies



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I decided to try and get a shot of two of the baby Pakistan Blacks hooding up together, and after many many shots, finally got this one:










They are growing incredibly fast now and have are getting darker with each shed!


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, i wouldnt be brave enough for DWA


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

I would be prepared to risk everything for those two.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice Tom, these guys pose all day long, their parents are just as bad.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Very nice Tom, these guys pose all day long, their parents are just as bad.


I look forward to one coming to live with me!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Very nice Tom, these guys pose all day long, their parents are just as bad.


Cheers mate, ofcourse, when you said just as bad, you actually mean just as excellent : victory:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

why is it...im scared of snakes, but find Cobras so attractive..strange girl LOL

Beautiful snakes


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Why am I drawn to this thread? I look at it every time I come online. The pics of this amazing species are great!


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Great pic Tom!


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Great pic - Beautiful snakes


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> I decided to try and get a shot of two of the baby Pakistan Blacks hooding up together, and after many many shots, finally got this one:
> 
> image
> 
> They are growing incredibly fast now and have are getting darker with each shed!


Awesomes! How big are they at the moment. With that colouring and hoods up, they look like upside down skittles!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

amazing shot and great posers lol


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

fantastic picture!! :no1: nice cobras mate


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

wow nice pose therre!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Great picture.

How old are they now?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

They are about 16 inches long at the moment, and growing very fast.


----------

